# Fehler beim Seitenaufbau



## netnic (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes, manchmal kommt wenn ich in einem Browser (egal ob Firefox oder Internet Explorer) folgende Meldung:

Your system policy has denied access to the requested URL

Was ist das für ein Fehler und wie ist er zu beheben?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## imweasel (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

gehst du über einen Proxy oder eine Firewall ins Internet? Das hört sich für mich nach einem Contentfilter eines Proxys an.


----------



## netnic (6. Februar 2005)

Ich hab zwar nen router aber der inhaltsratgeber ist aus


----------

